
That Time a Robot Asked Me to Lie for It - veganpie
https://towardsdatascience.com/if-we-care-for-robots-who-will-care-for-us-3bc890dac04d?source=friends_link&sk=a9f31abac5845fe0971534f20aa7a640
======
masonic
Actual title: "If We Care For Robots, Who Will Care For Us?"

